# Spezielle Router Distributionen?



## Shadow121 (15. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

ich bin seit heute beruflich auf der Suche nach ner alternative zu IPFire und IPCop, zwei Firewall bzw. Proxy Distributionen von Linux.

Problem an der Sache, beide Distributionen unterstützen max. 1x LAN, 1x WAN, 1x WLAN, 1x DMZ, also 4 Netzwerkadapter...

Ich brauche für gewünschte Netzwerkarchitektur allerdings 4x LAN und 1x WAN...
Das System soll dann Firewall- und Proxyaufgaben wie Webseiten Filterung übernehmen, aber ich denke das ist nicht das Problem.

Kennt vielleicht jemand Alternativen zu den zwei genannten?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## blackout24 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich kenne nur m0n0wall ist eine freie Firewall und Router Distribution.


----------



## Shadow121 (15. Dezember 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur m0n0wall ist eine freie Firewall und Router Distribution.



Die Website ist schonmal sehr vielversprechend, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren, danke für den Tipp 

Kennt vielleicht jemand noch andere Alternativen?


----------



## Jimini (16. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst mal fli4l: News ansehen, ich weiß allerdings jetzt auch nicht, wie viele NICs diese Distribution unterstützt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini (17. Dezember 2011)

Falls du noch mehr Router-Distributionen ausprobieren möchtest: Liste von Linux-Distributionen

MfG Jimini


----------



## Shadow121 (24. Januar 2012)

Habe nun nach langer Probezeit n paar Distris durch und habe mich für pfSense entschieden 

Danke für die Hilfe

Kann geschlossen werden


----------

